# ZR Team 7.0 - 27,5 oder 29"



## maggus12345 (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Hardtail (als Zweitbike) bin ich auf das Radon ZR Team 7.0 gestossen und war sofort begeistert. Allerdings hätte ich noch zwei Fragen, die ihr vielleicht beantworten könnt. Leider wohne ich dermaßen weit vom Radon-Store weg, dass Probefahren ausfällt. 

Deswegen würde mich interessieren, ob die Sitzposition eher aufrecht ist? Wäre mir ganz lieb um ehrlich zu sein.

Und zweitens - die Gretchenfrage: 27,5 oder 29 Zoll? Ich kenne die frühr und wieder Argumente aus den Bike-Zeitschriften; nur würde mich die Meinung von "echten Menschen" mal interessieren.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mich erleuchten 

lg

Markus


----------



## Flaschenmann (19. Februar 2016)

Also.. ob du lieber 27,5 oder 29 fahren willst, das musst du schon ausprobieren. Am besten im Gelände. Man kann darüber stundenlange Grundsatzdiskussionen führen und es hängt ja auch von deiner Fahrweise und Körpergrösse ab. 
Für mich mit 1,84 und statischer Fahrweise ( viel im Sitzen, gleichmässig, CC Touren ) ist die Entscheidung klar für das 29er gefallen, ich fahre damit bergauf Sachen die mit dem 27,5 nicht gehen. Bei dir kann das ganz anders sein. 
Generell ist die Sitzposition beim Team aufrechter als z.B. beim ZR Race.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (19. Februar 2016)

...mein sohn fährt das 5.0 team mit 29er laufrädern,man sitzt sehr aufrecht!und im gegensatz zu meinem alten 26er zr-race fährt es sich sehr träge,aber bergab kann man schneller fahren mit 29ern....


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2016)

Ja, beim Team ist es aufrechter und gemütlicher.

27,5 ist tatsächlicher handlicher und quierliger auf trails als 29, dafür ist 29 bergauf und der Geraden eine Macht. Wer hautpsächlich Waldwege, Forstwege und nur ab und an trails fährt ist mit 29 sehr gut bedient. Wer nur durchs Gelände hackt und sein Bike als trail und downhillmaschine bewegt, der ist mit 27,5 besser dran. Da Du aber nach einem Team mit gemütlicherer Sitzposition fragst, würde ich zum 29er greifen, weil es im Gesamten einfach Tourenorientierter ist.


----------

